# Filling the bowl???



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

I had the strangest thing happen to me this morning. I had to close down the store and run to the bathroom. Thought I was going to have D. I sat there for about 5 minutes (nothing), when I started to 'go'. It was really odd.. LMAO! Has anyone here had a bowel movement that WOULD NOT stop until the bowl was filled? So much came out of me this morning, that I thought for SURE something was wrong. NEVER IN MY LIFE did I think it was possible to poop that much! One LONG poop that curled around the bowl (like a snake.. you know the one) and litterally PASSED the water level!! It was a good one though... Made me feel MUCH better, and it wasn't C or D. I didn't eat breakfast this morning (which is probably what triggered that D feeling), and had some really healthy food yesterday afternoon, so I'm thinking maybe my lunch did some sort of cleansing thing. I had a chicken salad wrap. That's chicken, rice, carrots, lettuce, and peanut sauce (to pour on top) wrapped in rice bread (I think that's what it's called. That chinese clear rice paper thingy you eat). Anyways, has anyone experienced this? Just curious. Hey.. I just thought of something. For those who know about essential oils, I've been using something called "Eater's Digest". It's a blend of essential oils containing peppermint, fennel, black pepper, roman chamomile, and myrrh. I rub in on my stomach and abdomen 2x a day. It's supposed to be good for soothing upset stomach by relieving aciditiy, cramps, nausea and vomiting. It eases the digestive system by alleviating flatulence, and it also decongests the liver, kidneys, and spleen, helping to rid the body of toxins! Maybe THIS is why I've had normal (but LOTS OF IT all at once) bowel movements??? Do you think it's possible that I'm detoxifying?[This message has been edited by Spirit (edited 05-21-99).]


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

I will assume that I read this right: you _eat_ the ï¿½Eaterï¿½s digestï¿½ _and_ rub your abdomen, not that you rub _it_ on your abdomen.Anyway, even if didnï¿½t go near the stuff, you can rest assured, you're detoxifying just fine. People who arenï¿½t doing their share of detoxification kind of turn yellow (among other things).


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Flux: I would appreciate it if you DIDN'T reply to my posts. I don't need that kind of advise, but thanx anyways.And yeah... You eat it...??? Give me a break...[This message has been edited by Spirit (edited 05-21-99).]


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Scared: No. I just had a cramp. Like the kind you get before you have a BM. It was wierd...[This message has been edited by Spirit (edited 05-21-99).]


----------



## Guest (May 22, 1999)

Never done that!!!!! That may be a new world record! Now, only if they had the biggest poop award!!! That's o.k. I may not have had 1 that big yet, but this IBS never sceses to amaze me. Did you have the pain with this BM? Please feel better!


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Okay - I admit. I've filled the bowl.







Kinda makes you wonder where it all came from, huh?







------------------Fear can hold you prisoner. Hope can set you free.*Missycat*


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Spirit - I've never filled the bowl in one sitting - but I've pulled up my pants, only to have to sit back down and go again!!!... Therefore, if I could do it all at once, I'm sure I'd "overflow" the da*n thing!! But as for a "long" one, only in my dream!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 1999)

This is so cool!Think about it, where else can you go to talk about poop in detail without feeling embarrassed. Every time I try and mention even the slightest peep about poop, my family yells at me. They just say "we don't want to know!!!"I just gotta say, this board is great!


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Anxious: LMAO!!! I've done that "Sit. Stand up. Pull your pants up. Pull your pants down. Sit" routine like 6 times! I don't mean 6 different occasions. I mean in one sitting! LOL! I was in the bathroom for like half an hour before I realized that I was done (and I was). Funny..Soo Poo: Isn't it great? I think I've even got a bit more confidence because I told my BF about it yesterday (in a joking manner). He asked me if I would come over (and told me he wanted to make love), and I said "I don't think so. I think I've got roids". He was like HUH??? This is something I NEVER would have said a month ago!!! LOL!! That damn BM. After yesterday morning I've been a bit swollen and sore (if you catch my drift). I don't know what hemmeroids feel like (I don't think I've ever had them before), but it sure hurts! LMAO!


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Spirit - glad I gave you a laugh!! Yes, I've done this 6 or more times in "one" sitting, so to speak...Yep, sounds like hemmorhoids all right - sore and swollen - sure could be... there is stuff you can buy over the counter for it if they are really bothering you. Just ask a pharmacist. They are very helpful...


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Anxious: It doesn't bother me. Only when I wipe. It's better today though. How long does it take before it goes away? Does Prep H work well?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 1999)

Has anyone ever tried "Rescue Remedy"? With what result?------------------"Do not go gentle into that good night


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

I tried Preparation H once and it seemed to work okay. The other one I've never tried.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Speaking of prolonged sessions, here is a good way to really irritate your family or friends. Step 1: While traveling somewhere in a car, plead with them to immediately pull over at the nearest restroom. Rush in and "do all you can do" till you're absolutely sure you're done. Step 2: Get back in car. Ten minutes later, realize you have to find a restroom again...right now. Repeat Step 1. Steps 3 through...? Repeat again and again. Die of embarrassment.


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

zigmussus - been there, done that!! tee hee... what a life...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 1999)

I also have the same problem of not knowingwhen to get up, and often as soon as I'm zipped/pulled up, I have to unzip/pull downagain. Lately alot of the time nothing comes out until I've gone through this a few times,tell me, has anyone ever considered living,in the toilet/bathroom, it would make lifeeasier.ellie.


----------



## Katherine (Aug 29, 2004)

BUTTON FLY JEANSahhhhhhhhhh, man i hate those with a pasion!I have one pair and they sit in my closet because it takes so long just to undo them in a supreme emergency!Oh and don't you hate it when you splash your butt?? geese, that's so grose.My mom cringes when I talk about my poop, I should send her on here to read this post...lol- Katherine


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

I usually wear a dress when I feel something swirrling inside of me. That way there is nothing to undoo but pull down the knickers and "run". Marleen


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

Since everyone here is beinbg so graphic on messages. I thought that I would "poop" one in here.I found out that I do not actually need one of those thingis that one hangs in the toilet bowl to make the water blue. All I need to do is feast on blueberries and the next morning I can make the water blue. Do I see a patent here.Keep smiling, laughter is the best medicine. Marleen


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Filled the bowl? Well, since we're all being graphic here, Many times! But, the most voluminous session was one afternoon last year. I had been really hungry that morning(which is strange for me, I'm usually queezy) so I ate two big bowls of Cracklin Oat Bran Cereal with very little milk. Then over the next two hours drank a lot of water. Atlunch I had a sandwich of some kind, I think. Anyway, later that afternoon I did the biggest, fattest, longest BM I have ever witnessed, wrapped itself around the bowl. Well, then came the loose stools that followed! I kept going and going...! It took three flushes to get it all down. I am not that big (5'2")--I cannot imagine where my colon stored all of that! I went again that night and the next morning, and then stopped again for a couple of days. All I can say is, it felt mighty good after a week of C, and thank God for whoever invented flushable baby wipes!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

I can completely relate to these stories. There are days that I can go and go, either one long hoselike BM or several smaller shorter hoses over a 2 hour span. It happens more when I have been C. I have had C (with pellets-does that count?)for around 3 days, drank prune juice for the last 2 nights and after being up several hours this am my gut has begun to make some progress but I do not feel "empty" as I would after a hoselike BM. It is good to get things started though, and so good to be able to tell these things to people who can relate. I never realized that there were so many of us.------------------Nancy


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

Several years ago, shortly after my gallbladder was removed, I filled the bowl and had one of the more embarrassilng moments of my life.I had eaten lunch in a small restaurant in lower Manhattan. Sudddenly I had such a pain in my gut and an urge to go that I bolted from the table to the toilet. This was unisex and the door opened directly into the back of the dining room. I went in and filled the bowl and found that the flushing mechanism on the toilet was inadequate. I kept going and flushing. After a few minutes there was a knock on the door as other patrons wanted to use the facility. I was still going and flushing and was amazed at what just poured out of me. Finally, nothing more came out, but the toilet was totally stopped up. The knocking got louder and people were calling out for me to open the door. Finally I had to open it and tell the line of people waitilng that the toilet was "out of order" I grabbed my check from the table and ran to the cashier and practically ran out of the place. I felt very sorry for the plumber.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

LMAO Yes been there done that.All I can say is I'm glad to read this and know it's all"normal for US".Like you say who else can you tell these things to."Normal" people would think this was a crazy discussion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 1999)

Marianne, I have been there done that. But I was home at the time. I was "running me bum off". I remember a neighbour of mine said that her toilet was not working. Anyway, I thought nothing of it because I have repaired these before they are actually bery simple.Anyway, I told her that I would look at it for her. She lifted up the lid and all she chould say was "gross". It did not bother me. It just looked like ours. Like someone had dumped a kettle of (sorry to be so graphic) chunky dark gravey in the bowl.I did not tell her that it not gross me out or she would have thought I was wierd. Marleen


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

LMAO! What an odd thread this is becoming! I'm going to start a new thread titled "What's your worst IBS experience?" and tell my story there. Just curious how many others are going to reply. See you there!Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 1999)

Just call me consciencious but I always check a toilet to make sure it is functioning properly by flushing it once before I use it unless it's a really sturdy commercial quality toilet that looks like it ran somebody a few hundred bucks or more, I have faith in those. If a toilet is not flushing properly and it's the only one available I will take the lid up and usually find the problem there. If not there, then you might want to check the little inlet valve which connects the water supply to the toilet, which is linked by a flexible hose. I have had guys who were working for me go in someones house, on the job, and use a toilet that was completely non-functioning. Some folks have s- for brains... And I don't mean anyone on this thread. You would take it for granted that the toilet in a restaurant was working fine. Well, you would but I wouldn't. It's the Peter Principal.


----------

